# Should I get new boots?



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

If you just cruise around the hails should have 90-120 days of riding in them from new. So you can just do the math and see how many days you've ridden them. The other way to find out if you need new boots is if they start getting really soft like converse all-stars or something then you need some new ones. Boots are absolutely the most important piece of equipment so make sure you are in the right ones!GL


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Stiffer boots would give you a better response so if you feel like you are sluggish then I would invest in some new boots. But if you feel like they are holding up fine then keep your boots as they probably still have life in them.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'll stick with the hails.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes get new boots. The Hails are a super soft park boot and you're "never in the park". A stiffer boot will provide more support, response and assist in getting good edge pressure for turns when you're pushing your self.


----------

